# spider like crazing



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have just noticed an area about the size of a dinner plate in the down curved part of the bunk section above the cab.

I have also noticed some damp in similar area in side, I have re sealed the join of upper and lower section but could the water be getting through the crazing and if so how can I seal this.?

Cheers
Terry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Terry

In short yes damp can penetrate the egg shelling on the GRP. 

As a temporary seal I vanished the area with Yacht Varnish, gives you time to get it repaired.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

